# ( RESOLVED)Rehome: Wisconsin



## Maureen Las (Mar 21, 2010)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/15767454?recno=3



Moe was from another shelter and originally from a confiscation of rabbits. 
When he came to us he had an minor eye infection and possibly a low grade "pasturella type" infection. 

Cassandra has asked me to post him here.

Our shelter cannot afford long term care of any medical issues of any animal . Many times we receive donations for one particular animal but we are not set up to do much medical ourselves ....we do not have vet techs or our own shelter vet

We have rotating vets by week and the vet that has been treating him has under treated him (from my perspective)
Right now he will be starting a 2 week course of injectable baytril.

he is very small ( under 3 lbs) and was not doing well at the shelter. he is presently being fostered by a caregiver. He is very shy and scared and only sits in the little plastic house provided for him. 
I personally feel that if he was adopted by someone with knowledge of rabbits that he would eventually be fine but that in this situation he is not getting "on the spot " medical care ( none of the vets here are actually totally rabbit saavy)nor a really quiet atmosphere where he can recover. 


I am not able to do the self care thatI do on my own rabbits with a shelter rabbit unless I adopt him ..and this inn is already too full.


I also don't think that he would be very comfortable being handled by children. 

Really needs a sweet adult and quiet home 

this rabbit is really cute but sort of sad


----------



## crystal (Mar 21, 2010)

awwwwe he is cute. but sad as well, you're right.

I live in the wrong continent! but I sure hope he finds a lovely new home ray:


----------



## luna21 (Mar 22, 2010)

What a little sweetheart, poor thing, wish i could take him home :hugsquish: I hope someone kind takes him home


----------



## thelittleladybug (Mar 23, 2010)

This is super sad! I wish I could take him...:tears2:


----------



## slp98 (Mar 25, 2010)

i wish i could..................................... waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!
:bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears:
:bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears:
:bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears:
:bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears:


----------



## Pipp (Mar 26, 2010)

Can we get an update on Moe? 

Hope he's doing well! 



sas :clover:


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 26, 2010)

Moe is still with the caregiver ( another woman who owns rabbits) and has been on baytril injections since last Sunday. Physically his ( URI)is improving, however, his appetite still is not that great and he is still extemely timid and quiet. it may take him a long time to emotionally recover from his past.


----------



## bunbunluv123 (Mar 29, 2010)

awww! i was just looking at petfinder's specail needs bunnys andi almost cryed!!!


----------



## Maureen Las (May 11, 2010)

Moe is still in foster care with a caregiver from the shelter and is physically improved... and doing much better in her home than at the shelter. 

He is still however, available for adoption and most likely will be tranferred to Animal Humane Society In St Paul Mn within the next few weeks. The Minnesota House Rabbit Society is heavily involved with that shelter and there are a lot more adoptions in St Paul than here. 
if you are interested in him let me know soon.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 20, 2010)

Glad to hear he's getting some medical help and will be getting a good chance at a home. We're totally full and have several sick ones too. A cute, fluffy guy like him would get a home in a matter of days in our shelter, unlike the black bunnies that stick around longer.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 21, 2010)

I know about that full situation too, yet my heart goes out to Moe and I hope somehow he'll land a transition spot to the most well-matched home or a rescue org that will properly screen. * Any way the originating shelter would be able to help, or take him in? * When rabbits have medical concerns, and aren't getting proper med care (from prior confiscation background), just makes you scream!!

"it may take him a long time to emotionally recover from his past."- angieluv

:expressionless


----------



## Maureen Las (May 21, 2010)

Hi Julie,

I almost called you today because I am guessing that You have been spending some time being more of a 'bunny angel" than you usually are. 
Is itjust coincidence that K&R Small Animal Sanctuary called Cassandra today and told her that they had a few openings for rabbits ?????:biggrin:

Icannot believe that this is a coincidence/
Anyway Cassandra sent them a list of all the rabbits that we have right now including Moe, also a new verydelicate 7 yr old netherland dwarf and very sick little dwarf mix that came in Midweek 

have you up to something ? 
like being an :innocent???

Anyway I won't know anything until Mon because Cassandra is off until then., 

"Hugs "

Maureen


----------



## KRSAS (May 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, we are going to be full. We have such a long shelter request list that Coulee just happened to make it to the top of again! We can always add people to the waiting list


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 5, 2010)

Moe and another needy mini-lop female bun were transported from CRHS to K&R Small Animal Rescue yesterday. 

I am so glad that K&R was able to take both of them. 

Thank you to everyone involved in this 


Maureen


----------

